# immigration help plz



## my life (Mar 20, 2013)

I am a German citizen I married to my husband in Cyprus my husband is from china we was living in Poland my husband has 2years polish resident card we came to German in april2013 we went to auslander office to register yourself but they send to us rathaus for marriage registration we give them all documents to register our marriage but until now they did not they told us they r still verifying marriage document which is made and apostle in Cyprus they told us my husband can't stay in Germany more then 90days we don't know wt to do we need help please


----------



## MrTweek (Jan 9, 2013)

Did you ask them how long their verification process will take?


----------



## my life (Mar 20, 2013)

MrTweek said:


> Did you ask them how long their verification process will take?


Yes they told me they don't know I have to wait


----------



## fraz_dawood (Dec 11, 2013)

hi
i have refugee passport in german but due to language problem i want to shift any english country can i go to ireland or holland and live my life ,
thanx


----------

